# Rainbow DBS



## James (Sep 2, 2002)

Does anyone still have a link to Rainbow DBS channel line-up?

James


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If I was at home I would give you that link. Someone else gave it to me on this site a while back in which was a brochure on the internet.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here ya go http://wvjw.info/daily-news/


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I would not take that brochure seriously. It was done in a presentation to the FCC of what they could do if E/D* merged and they got ALL of 61.5.

What they can do with 11 transponders remains to be seen.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps they would drop the HD offerings at this time in which would have taken up a lot of that space.


----------



## James (Sep 2, 2002)

THANKS GUYS!
Last I've read they were still planning to launch this year and offer services by the beginning of 2004. I was interested in the HDTV programming but it sounds like they may not have the room. Anybody have any more info?

James


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well there are a lot of rumors about R/L DBS:

They may have an agreement with Dish network where they can resell the international channels from Dish on 61.5 in exchange Dish can resell their HDTV channel (R/L supposedly has exclusive agreements with some HDTV channels for a while like DirecTV had with HDNet).

This agreement could include LIL reselling too from Dish (remember rumor only nothing announced).

In FCC filings they said if the merger did not go through they would not be able to do LIL but would have 20 HDTV channels (that would take up 7 of their 11). Plus they were counting on the 2 unassigned (assume they would get them). They would have 6 more transponders for standard definition. Since they are using 8PSK for all channels plus MPEG-4 on the standard definition, they could get up to 20+ channels per transponder. This would give them 120 standard definition and 20 HDTV channels.

Now their standard box is rumored to also do HDTV, so they would not have to rebroadcast channels in both HDTV and Standard definition.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Question - how long, under the FCC rules, does R/L have to launch their service or lose the spots, and if they lose them - who will likely get them?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I believe they have until the end of this year to start service. Of course they could get a waiver if more satellite launches are delayed.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Isnt it a different type of signal that Rainbow is going to be using causing them to not be able to share the locals or internationals? If they could share the locals as well that would give Rainbow more space for other channels and HD.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Rainbow said they would be using 8PSK and Mpeg-4 but I bet their boxes also handle QPSK and MPEG-2.


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

From what I heard Rainbow is staying with MPEG2 and there are no plans to go with MPEG4. However I could be wrong.

At the time of the E* & D* merger and when Cablevision came on the scene with a proposed 11th hour remedy Ergan & Dolan (Cablevision's Chairman) agreed that Echostar would sell Rainbow set-top boxes along with leasing excess transponders. I wonder if this agreement is still in effect for the set-tops? It could be a similar agreement to the one with Bell ExpressVu.
I have not seen any contracts rewarded for Rainbow set-tops awarded. Nor have I heard reports of Rainbow building an up-link facility yet. So I am guessing they are arranging for some third party to manage that or possible Echostar as well.


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

One way or another Dish is gonna end up with Rainbow's 11 TPS at 61.5


----------

